# WTB? Roughly $300 Budget to build my Grooming Stash



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

*WTB?= What to buy?*  LOL

*With approximately $300 (give or take $50) I would like to buy pretty much all I'll need to begin grooming my fella (BIG Standard). I have a comb and a slicker brush (albeit not that great of ones...cheapest at PetSmart) and I have a Dremel tool. 

Here are my questions/list of things I need:*

*I'm assuming THESE Dremel attachments at PetSmart for $5 will be good enough to use on the nails?

*I also already have ear powder and some ear cleansing pads. (By they way, do any of you make your own ear cleansing solutions and just put your own gauze in a container with it?) 

*Clipper/Blades/Combs! OK, this is the biggie, obviously. Currently, my guy is clipped short all over his body. I am visualizing that I'll let his topknot and ears grow and maintain with scissors. I hope to attempt some bracelets and a mustache, but keep body, legs and face pretty short. (Sorry, I do not know clip names yet to be able to explain in better terms.)
With that in mind, would you please give suggestions for which clipper to purchase as well which blades or combs would be needed? I like the idea of cordless, but that is not necessary if it compromises power or performance.

*Scissors. I really don't want to spend a lot on these right now. It is going to be a while before I have any TK or mustache or ears to maintain so I'd like to either just get a frugal pair now or wait altogether on these. WDYT?

*Ahhhh- One last question. Shampoo/Conditioner. I'd love something that may soften and add some shine to my bad black/ blue/silver Dude. He also gets little flakey bumps on his back that I'd like to try and treat, if possible. Any recommendations in that regard?


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

*OK, here are a few clippers I'm looking at:*

Oster Power Pro Ultra Cordless Professional Animal Clipper Kit & Storage Case - Pink
Oster Power Pro Ultra Cordless Professional Animal Clipper Kit & Storage Case - Pink

Wahl 41870-0430A Bravura Cord/Cordless Speed Control Clipper 
Wahl 41870-0430A Bravura Cord/Cordless Speed Control Clipper

Andis Super 2-Speed Pro Clipper
Andis Super 2-Speed Pro Clipper - Free Shipping


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*300 for supplies*

I would recommend that you check with some of the grooming forums that sell used equiptment.
Oster A5 clippers are what I have always used. You don't need many blades. For face, feet and base of tail, get a #15 or #10 blade. For the body you can use a #4,or if you want it really short a #7. You have to get your blades sharpened regularly since you only have a few. Get one pair of good scissors. I have double-duck that I have had over 20 years. You need a good Grayhound metal comb and a good slicker brush (Universal) is what I have. Those will last a really long time. Keep them clean and make *sure*they are dry.
Shampoo is critical so get a good concentrated shampoo. It's much cheaper to buy a gallon of concentrated shampoo then those small bottles, and just dilute it. Don't cut corners using human shampoos..they are drying. I guess you could use a table that is about hip level to groom on. It has to have some kind of non skid surface on it.
Dryers are expensive. I'm not sure what you can do on that. I guess you could use a human blow dryer on low but your hands will not be free to hold the dog. That should work if you only have ears and topnot to do.
Eventually you can save for more and better equiptment.
Best of Luck to you!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

thanks! i'll google for forums to buy used!


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

A would try to find a used velocity dryer (try craigslist), they are invaluable! I have an old set of Andies clippers. I like them, they weren't that expensive, but they might run a bit hot and I use cool lube when clipping and take breaks between feet, face, etc and brush. You will likely want to purchase some hemostats as well to pull ear hair ($7 or so).

What is your goal? My plan is to do face/feet/tail cleanups so I have not invested in any additonal equipment. I use the clippers and the 10 blade most of the time, but have a 30 and set up combs if need be.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Clippers: I've used the Andis clippers you linked, they will work. I have a bravura, and while they are GREAT for doing on all dogs and body work on small dogs, they will not want to clip through thick spoo hair. I haven't tried the Oster's, but I will say I've never been a fan of any of Oster's clippers. But that is a personal thing.  

Blades: if you plan on keeping him short, you will need a 5f or 7f for his body, a 10 for sanitary areas, and a 15 for feet and face. Once you get some confidence and if Dude 's skin can handle it you might want to use a 30 or even 40 on his fft. 

Scissors: you will probably want some long curves for tail, topknot, and poms. Also a pair of straights for detail work, although I personally use short curves for that. Most people use straights though. I like Paw Brothers Comfort Sharp brand for my every day work and they aren't terribly expensive. 

A velocity dryer is invaluable, I would definitely recommend one. You do not want to dry a spoo with a hand dryer lol! They are kinda expensive though. :-/

Shampoo and conditioner...there are so many lol! I like Chris Christensens stuff, as well as Pure Paws. You pretty much can't go wrong with them. 
Hope that helped!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

very helpful! i have this clipper in my cart on petedge right now. what do you think?
Andis Super AGR+ Cordless Pet Grooming Clipper | PetEdge.com


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> very helpful! i have this clipper in my cart on petedge right now. what do you think?
> Andis Super AGR+ Cordless Pet Grooming Clipper | PetEdge.com


I think in the long run you are going to be happier with a corded clipper. I have these (a much older model)Andis AG Super 2-Speed Pet Grooming Clippers | PetEdge.com
They outlasted out previouse poodle, were used to clip the SO's hair for 6 years, and are back to poodle clipping. I just don't think you are going to get the battery life or versatility out of any cordless clipper.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

That site is offering a free battery pack with purchase right now (54$ value). Does that change your opinion at all?

If not, would you mind suggesting a specific corded one?


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Errr, sorry, just noticed you DID suggest a specific alternative. Thanks!


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Has anyone had a long-lived cordless clipper set? I really haven't tried them because the corded ones are such work horses, and rechargeable batteries on pretty much every other appliance in the world are the first thing to go. With everything from laptop computers to cordless drill to rechargeable AA batteries, I just find that the batteries don’t last for more than a few years and they start losing their ability to really hold a charge long before they really quit.

I am curious and think I'm likely a bit prejudice against them due to the rechargeable battery thing. Plus they seem to be even more expensive??? But maybe someone has had really good experiances with them?


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*grooming equipment*

*I also already have ear powder and some ear cleansing pads. (By they way, do any of you make your own ear cleansing solutions and just put your own gauze in a container with it?) *You could make your own, or just use some diluted vinegar to clean with. Or if the dog tends to have clean ears, just a baby-wipe now and then. *
*Clipper/Blades/Combs! OK, this is the biggie, obviously. Currently, my guy is clipped short all over his body. I am visualizing that I'll let his topknot and ears grow and maintain with scissors. I hope to attempt some bracelets and a mustache, but keep body, legs and face pretty short. (Sorry, I do not know clip names yet to be able to explain in better terms.)
With that in mind, would you please give suggestions for which clipper to purchase as well which blades or combs would be needed? I like the idea of cordless, but that is not necessary if it compromises power or performance. *I like the Wahl Storms... very little maintenence required, and lots of power. It is variable speed, so you can go quieter on face. Wahl Competion blades are great blades, and aren't very expensive. I would start with a #4, #10 (or 15 for Face/tail) and a 30 for feet. You can also get a set of the Wahl metal comb attachments (to go over the 30 blade) to give you more size options. If you can afford to buy a Wahl Bravura/Arco/Chromado, do buy it... it saves so much time on FFT. As for a battery clipper for the body... my luck has always been that it runs out of juice half way though... and I have to do the dogs in halves.*

*Scissors. I really don't want to spend a lot on these right now. It is going to be a while before I have any TK or mustache or ears to maintain so I'd like to either just get a frugal pair now or wait altogether on these. WDYT? * Some of the cheaper scissors aren't bad... I have really liked Monk Lites (from Groomer's Choice... about $60). I don't particularly like MIllers Forge, Fromm, DubleDuck. There are always nice scissors available on the grooming boards, so if you end up not liking them, they weren't full price. Kenchii has some nice entry level shears as well.*
*Ahhhh- One last question. Shampoo/Conditioner. I'd love something that may soften and add some shine to my bad black/ blue/silver Dude. He also gets little flakey bumps on his back that I'd like to try and treat, if possible. Any recommendations in that regard? *This is really personal... as there are so many great brands out there. Some work with certain water better than others. Do you want a ready to use shampoo or something that is concentrated. Do you want to do conditioner separately, or an all-in-one. Color enhancing, fragrance, sudsing, mild, degreasing, etc? I personally like Kelco shampoo, as it dilutes down very far, and works great in my recirculating pump. I also like show-season shampoos, Isle of the Dogs, Chris Christansen, Coat Handler, and B3 Why Bitch. It might be easier for us to tell you what shampoos suck.*

I would get a quality comb on the soon end as well. I really like Chris Christansen Combs, and Aaronco HoneyCombs. A quality slicker will save you lots of time and effort as well. I am a Les Pooch brush junkie, they are expensive to start with, but hold up great.

I would consider some of the other supply houses besides Petedge. I don't really like many of the brands PetEdge offers. Groomer's Choice, PetAgree, Ryan's Pet Supplies, and CherryBrook are all great alternatives. 

For used grooming supplies, check out Barter Pet Groomer on Facebook, groomertalk.com, the used section on here, craigslist, and ebay. Also see if there is a sharpener in your town, sometimes they have used equipment that people have not wanted to re-furbish. Contact groomers in your area to see if they have stuff for sale, or at least that you could get your hands on to try out... it sucks buying stuff that you end up hating. 

Good luck!


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*battery*



Pluto said:


> Has anyone had a long-lived cordless clipper set? I really haven't tried them because the corded ones are such work horses, and rechargeable batteries on pretty much every other appliance in the world are the first thing to go. With everything from laptop computers to cordless drill to rechargeable AA batteries, I just find that the batteries don’t last for more than a few years and they start losing their ability to really hold a charge long before they really quit.
> 
> I am curious and think I'm likely a bit prejudice against them due to the rechargeable battery thing. Plus they seem to be even more expensive??? But maybe someone has had really good experiances with them?


I have only had good luck with the Bravura style battery clippers. The new Wahl Li+Pro look pretty sweet too. But haven't had the best luck with battery style full sized clippers. Now if Wahl made a battery powered Storm, I would be all over that.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

*OK, I made my big purchase! )*

Total was $300.35! (For more than $500 worth of stuff!) Right at my budget goal PLUS I got a nail grinder (so I don't have to keep borrowing my husband's Dremel) and some extra freebies including extra blades and guide combs, brushes and shampoo! I didn't get shears yet, though. I really don't know anything about them and not sure what size, straght or curved, rounded or what kind even need. Here's a pic of my invoice so you can see what all I ended up with. Thanks all for the help!


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

I am excited for you to get started with all your new stuff!

I have my list ready to start buying stuff sometime over the next 3 years (when we plan to start our search for a spoo) I have many stores to buy from so I just need to start saving and watching when they have the best sales!

What I have been told about shears is that "it is a personal preference." I plan on going to a show (late Oct) and am hoping they have a shears seller/sharpener there and I can see how things feel in my hands. Groomer's Choice is based out of a near by town, so one of these days I am going to stop by and try their shears out if I can (not really sure if they are a regular store, or a warehouse that lets locals buy.) The ones I am hoping fit my hand are KENCHII SCORPION 8" STRAIGHT SHEARS $79. I plan on learning with straight, but eventually will add curved. I keep reading the basic great all around newbie length is 7 to 8 inches. There is a pot on here about holding shears too. I had no idea it was different than with cutting paper. I hope to get my shears well before my spoo so I can practice (a tip I found on that thread too.)


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

just looked it up and it is the holding shears thread.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you planning on grooming professionally someday?

If not, this is a clipper that will work and save money.

Amazon.com: Andis 21420 Pro-Animal Detachable Ceramic Blade Clipper Kit: Pet Supplies

I have this clipper and use it for grooming shelter animals. I am surprised by the performance.

ETA: oops, posted too late. sorry about that


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

tortoise said:


> Are you planning on grooming professionally someday?
> 
> If not, this is a clipper that will work and save money.
> 
> ...


actually, the PetEdege web site won't load new pages for me and i'm in the middle of checkout. i'm now having to reenter everything in IE instead of firefox, soooo i do have a chance to change my order. i'm not planning on doing any grooming other than my pets- not for showing just for cuteness.  i think i will be able to do a pretty good job. i like challenges like this and i'm stubborn enough to do it until i get it right! lol! what is the difference in performance between the one i have in my cart and the one you linked?


ETA: With my giant poodle in mind, I like the options of multiple speeds. I've seen a few people comment that they haven't had to turn the Andis 5 speed up higher than the "3" and that it didn't get very hot. Since I have a lot of poodle to clip, I don't want to have to stop a lot to cool blades.


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I have the andis 5 speed, I love it. however, it is very pricey and if you are only doing your own pets I would reccomend going a little less expensive and getting shears. also, I have heard (never used myself) that the magnetic combs fall off sometimes. you could end up with a patchy poodle. I only see one blade on your list, a 30, which you will need under the metal combs, is this the blade you will use on the feet and face and groin? make sure you keep it cool. if you will only use on size you should get at least 2 blades. and without a good dryer you will not get the hair straight for scissoring. I had a friend that started out drying her poodle (toy) with the clothes dryer. lol- not how it sounds. she set a stool at the back and used the air from the hose. did the trick. be creative but keep in mind the better equipment and products will give a better result, so buy the basics now but save for a better investment. I might also reccomend getting a good dvd on poodle grooming.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

supysmom said:


> I have the andis 5 speed, I love it. however, it is very pricey and if you are only doing your own pets I would reccomend going a little less expensive and getting shears. also, I have heard (never used myself) that the magnetic combs fall off sometimes. you could end up with a patchy poodle. I only see one blade on your list, a 30, which you will need under the metal combs, is this the blade you will use on the feet and face and groin? make sure you keep it cool. if you will only use on size you should get at least 2 blades. and without a good dryer you will not get the hair straight for scissoring. I had a friend that started out drying her poodle (toy) with the clothes dryer. lol- not how it sounds. she set a stool at the back and used the air from the hose. did the trick. be creative but keep in mind the better equipment and products will give a better result, so buy the basics now but save for a better investment. I might also reccomend getting a good dvd on poodle grooming.


Well, I did already place my order so the Andis 5-speed is it now!  

The clipper comes with a size 10 blade and there is also an additional size 10 blade on the invoice (it was a Free Gift with purchase of the 30 blade). So, I'll have two 10s, a 30 and the combs.

Presently, I take my guy to a grooming salon that also has six "self serve" doggie tubs, grooming tables and dryers. For $20, I bathe and dry him there. I think I'll continue to do that for a while, especially through this winter. The kids love going so it is a fun outing. I wonder what they would think if I whipped out my clippers while he was on the table? LOL! JK- I don't think they would like that! 

I recall someone saying a new, clean shop vac can do the job of drying. Any of you tried that? 

And, thank goodness you expanded on how your friend used the dryer for her toy! I didn't know what to think for a quick second!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

well, i'm not sure why or how, but when i just read over my shipment notification it shows that they reduced all of the items in my cart an extra 15%! My total ended up being only $259.91.

looks like i should just go ahead and get some shears as well.

off to shop....... :lol:

Oh, and all of my stuff should be delivered today! :becky:


----------

